# New Fiesta ST - Opinions please?



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi there all..

I've been pondering about buying a new car for a while and decided to take the plunge this summer. I've been looking at getting the new shape (2015) Fiesta ST. Has anybody off the forum had any experiences with them? From what I've gathered they're the best hot hatch money can buy but the ride can be firm (Which i would expect anyway)..

I've test driven a 2013 model and must say, I was very impressed. 

Any real life reviewers off here? What is the general (Real) MPG figures i could expect? I'm thinking of going for the metallic spirit Blue with the style pack. 

Thanks in advance for any info..

Dion


----------



## scottk7 (Jul 7, 2014)

I had a 2007 fiesta ST and upgraded to a mk6 golf GTI - much better car but depends what you price range is.

The gear box in the ST was horrid - desperately needed the 6th gear but I don't know what the new ones are like.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

scottk7 said:


> I had a 2007 fiesta ST and upgraded to a mk6 golf GTI - much better car but depends what you price range is.
> 
> The gear box in the ST was horrid - desperately needed the 6th gear but I don't know what the new ones are like.


He's not asking about the old one, so that post is completely irrelevant.

The new one is a good little car. There is a few threads running about it already.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=356933


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

There are quite a few on here who have the new ST, I've definately seen at least two different ones on the forum. Try the search function.


----------



## scottk7 (Jul 7, 2014)

Kerr said:


> He's not asking about the old one, so that post is completely irrelevant.
> 
> The new one is a good little car. There is a few threads running about it already.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=356933


I know he wasn't, I was only relating my experience as he was after "any info".


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

A few people on here have them, including Kev.

I've driven one and must say they are fantastic little cars, very fun and nimble to drive. If I was going to buy a new or nearly new car the ST would be my first choice


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Never driven the new ST but they sure do look great cars and very sporty.

Being a hot hatch, they're sure to not disappoint.



scottk7 said:


> I had a 2007 fiesta ST and upgraded to a mk6 golf GTI - much better car but depends what you price range is.


How you finding the GTI then?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Awesome cars, have one myself


(Wrong forum section btw )


----------



## NathanG (Sep 12, 2013)

There's a guy over on the Skoda forum who currently owns about 15 cars and he said in a thread not so long ago about his favourite car is his new ST as it offers incredible bang for his buck. He also said it was more fun to drive than his Skyline GTR!!!


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Never driven the new ST but they sure do look great cars and very sporty.
> 
> Being a hot hatch, they're sure to not disappoint.
> 
> How you finding the GTI then?


Talk about thread hijacking. 

I haven't driven one myself, but my cousin has an ST and he's smitten with it. I'm not keen on the looks myself though. So I'd probably look at a 208 GTI.

I would like to drive it at some point.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Chrisr1806 said:


> Talk about thread hijacking.
> 
> I haven't driven one myself, but my cousin has an ST and he's smitten with it. I'm not keen on the looks myself though. So I'd probably look at a 208 GTI.
> 
> I would like to drive it at some point.


But you've just done the same waffling on about your cousin having one.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

But it was relevant to the subject....


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

As I posted in another thread -

I have a mountuned ST3 and tend to get about 35mpg but have seen upto 48mpg on a 112 mile trip back from snetterton thanks to lots of 50mph road works and cruise control.

Although around snetterton on a track day I managed to get it down to 12mpg  

Good fun little cars , must have upgrades for me are mountune 215 kit and the short shifter kit by mountune. Both warranty friendly.


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Take fords mpg quotes with a pinch of salt... they are utter rubbish.

On another note i looked around the ST at the dealership, very nice both inside and out


----------



## MarksST (Jan 8, 2015)

Mpg is good considering the performance, mines got the Mountune upgrade and get 36-40mpg.

The other half and myself don't find the ride to bad, I've driven worse and it depends on what your used to.

Some find the recaros give them back ache, I think they need a bit of siting in before they get comfortable, see if you can test drive a new and used to get a better feel for it.

If going for a new one get quotes from carwow and Drivethedeal and use them to haggle with local dealer, can get upto £4k off a top spec ST3.

The mountune short shift is a good mod but it isn't warranty approved unlike the MP215, intercooler and boost hoses.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

MarksST said:


> Mpg is good considering the performance, mines got the Mountune upgrade and get 36-40mpg.
> 
> The other half and myself don't find the ride to bad, I've driven worse and it depends on what your used to.
> 
> ...


I have a twin! Ha :thumb:


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks to everyone. It seems that most have only high praise for the little ST's! I'm 6ft4 and must say i found a lot of headroom when i test drove an ST2. 

I'm really warming to the idea of an ST3 I must say.. Sounds good from what i've heard, any more reviews etc. before I take the plunge? 

Thanks again..

Dion.


----------



## Rich.2211 (Mar 17, 2014)

I've driven a couple now and been in one on a small track day. Every time I've been impressed be it as the driver or passenger. I would love the other half to get one so I can sneak off out in it


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

What sort of monthly payments are people paying? Just for reference, as I am also warming to the idea of the ST3


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

Mark, i've been looking at £1500 deposit and £350 a month for 4 years. 

Bigger deposit means less monthly payments obviously..

Dion


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

£350 a month on a Fiesta ST, Erm. LOL.


FWIW my Brother got his the other week, Frozen White ST-2. Superb little car. I actually chose it over my Megane RS250 for a few days to take it out a blast. Ford got them spot on and i can see why people rate them so much. Only a few flaws i have with them. The Recaros sit way to high so you sit on the car instead of in it, The Ride is needlessly harsh, Infact its harsher than my Cup spec Megane. Oh and it really needs a proper Mechanical LSD, Not this torque vectoring ****. Damp/Wet performance is incredibly hampered which is a shame. Brakes are also way overservo'd.

I contemplated trading my Megane in for one and if i did i would probably end up having to spend a bit of money getting it to how i would want it to perform, IE Quaife, 4 pot brakes and sort out the seating position.

Other than that, great fun. Stock power is perfect IMO as you can really get near its limit on the road without doing daft speeds.

Gearbox is a cracker but then all Ford IB boxes tend to be the one in my MK7 ZS was great as well. Cracking throw and shift, very positive.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

dionbee93 said:


> Mark, i've been looking at £1500 deposit and £350 a month for 4 years.
> 
> Dion


Ouch! You can personal lease an ST3 on a 4year 10k pa deal for £608 deposit and £211 per month or £221 per month inc vat on a 36 month deal
http://www.nationwidevehiclecontracts.co.uk/Ford-Fiesta-leasing.htm


----------



## MpnSt (Feb 8, 2015)

Awesome cars mine has 11,000 miles on the clock now and can't stop smiling when I drive it. Mpg isn't my main concern but it achieves 35+ on a normal drive mixed roads including town driving. In the 40's on a run but you'll get addicted to the loud pedal  handling is great, quite tail happy with lift off oversteer but very controllable. Not many bad points, the ride is firm but if I wanted comfort I would choose a cruiser. Mines a 2014 St-2


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

dionbee93 said:


> Mark, i've been looking at £1500 deposit and £350 a month for 4 years.
> 
> Bigger deposit means less monthly payments obviously..
> 
> Dion


Cheers mate. I've just been down to Ford and had a little chin wag and done some number crunching........I'VE JUST BOUGHT ONE!!!!

:car: :driver: :driver:     :driver: :driver: :car:

As you can see, I'm not that fussed really.


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice Mark.. Which colour and spec combo did you go for? And if you don't mind me asking, (PM me if you prefer?) but what package for finance were you offered?

Bet you're pleased!!

Dion


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

dionbee93 said:


> Nice Mark.. Which colour and spec combo did you go for? And if you don't mind me asking, (PM me if you prefer?) but what package for finance were you offered?
> 
> Bet you're pleased!!
> 
> Dion


PM on the way mate.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Deanoecosse said:


> Ouch! You can personal lease an ST3 on a 4year 10k pa deal for £608 deposit and £211 per month or £221 per month inc vat on a 36 month deal
> http://www.nationwidevehiclecontracts.co.uk/Ford-Fiesta-leasing.htm


G2L had/have them for £1300 down and £160 a month for two years.

Cheap runabout right there and no wonder there are so many of them about, Give it another year or so and the market will be flooded with them cheap coming off the leases


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Ive got one, Epic little cars, If not leasing dont pay anywhere near RRP, I ordered my ST-3 before they'd started producing them and got £3k off with zero effort


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks Christian, been for another test drive, and took the plunge (My car's now on ebay, as soon as its gone i'll be placing a deposit)

Best price i could find was £16,850 OTR for an ST3 with the options

Does this seem reasonable? I thought it did. 

Dion


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Sounds good to me , enjoy it .


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

dionbee93 said:


> Thanks Christian, been for another test drive, and took the plunge (My car's now on ebay, as soon as its gone i'll be placing a deposit)
> 
> Best price i could find was £16,850 OTR for an ST3 with the options
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me, Mine was £17078, ST-3 Spirit Blue, Style Pack (free), Central Headrest and Spare Wheel. It good's as im sure they put up the RRP in the last year at some point.


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

Well guys, just ordered it!!!! Can't wait! Should be here in about a month! 
New car clean thread coming soon!

Any tips for a newbie? 

Dion


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Drive it and enjoy it


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

Great cars.
Done 10k in my st2 now since sept.

mpg average is at 41.3 per obc which seems accurate enough from fuel costs.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

scottk7 said:


> I had a 2007 fiesta ST and upgraded to a mk6 golf GTI - much better car but depends what you price range is.
> 
> The gear box in the ST was horrid - desperately needed the 6th gear but I don't know what the new ones are like.


Can't compare an 07 Mk6 ST to the present Mk7. Two totally different cars except the ST badge.
I bought a new ST last March, never been remotely interested in a Ford till then & I think it is a lovely car, drives & handles brilliantly. Interior is streets ahead of a Mk6 too. Couldn't care less if German stuff is (possibly) better as it is more expensive anyway.


----------

